# Carvin V3M... as in MINI!



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Not even on their main page yet but they gave a sneak peak to the Carvin forum. 
Check it out!

Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NEW! V3M Micro Head and Combo!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That head looks real sweet!!
Wonder what it will go for?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the first demo of it at NAMM...

[YOUTUBE]i8SrksAgsY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Wonder what the price will be, the V-3 big head is $1,000 or so, maybe $700?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

The head looks does look sweet, To bad the combo is so uninspiring looking, But I guess it's what's under the hood that counts..


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Wonder what the price will be, the V-3 big head is $1,000 or so, maybe $700?


The official ad with cabs and demo just hit the web site. Pricing is pretty attractive!

Carvin.com :: V3M


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice but I think I will pass, picking up a new very old amp today.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice design - 15" wide, only 19 lbs, but a full 50 watts and 3 channels.

I wonder if this is the start of a trend toward more portable and compact designs. 

Frankly, the traditional heads seem really enormous and clunky for no good reason (aside from looking good on top of a 4 x 12, I guess).


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> Nice design - 15" wide, only 19 lbs, but a full 50 watts and 3 channels.
> 
> I wonder if this is the start of a trend toward more portable and compact designs.
> 
> Frankly, the traditional heads seem really enormous and clunky for no good reason (aside from looking good on top of a 4 x 12, I guess).


Seems really nice,but i don't know if i'm wrong,but a more compact design means less space for big tranny,condensers....I'm okay with a small,compact 30watts max,but a 50watts....It's more attractive for the eyes,but...


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

$599 US is the price for the head.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I am gassing for one of these bad!


----------

